# The Depths of Space - build Log



## xD3aDPooLx (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello All. 


Once again I am at it getting ready to build another machine. 

*Intro*
This theme will be based upon once simple fact: Dead Space  I am in absolute in love with this franchise and  this is my way to pay homage to it. 

It will feature a few items that I can not disclose of at this time, but I think you will enjoy it  once I can say. 



*Hardware*

Gigabyte Sniper M5 
Intel 4670K 
NZXT Hale 90 v2 1200w PSU - Sleeved with Lutro0 Customs Green Teleios Sleeve
Video card - to be named later


*Water cooling Gear *

2 - 360 Rads
Koolance 655 Pump with koolance pump base
XSPC Photon 270 Res 
NZXT FZ series Fans
Custom Rad Grills 
MAYHEMS ..... the best period. 


*Other Items*

Side window
rad grills 
Other items... to wait for.




*Index*

1. First Pics


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Sep 25, 2013)

Here are some pics to tease you guys some...


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2013)

In for the first sub!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice graphic.  In for the ride.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Sep 26, 2013)

not a graphic


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Oct 5, 2013)

This is a nice update for the build..






This is the shell of the build  that I didn't show before... More on it later




The water block for the 780.




Adata up in the house.. 




Running of the front panel connectors 




2 fans on the front of the rad.




The more permanent big boy rad put into place.




The top rad mounted with the fans... 




The inside test shot of the rads in place.




The Rad mounted to the top of the case.




running of the wires and test fitting the res.  Its not staying in the build.




The Acrylic order I placed came in the other day.... w00t. 




The custom backplate I made with the acrylic that came in. 



More later.


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 5, 2013)

Looking good keep up the good work looking forward to seeing it come together.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2013)

Sub'd.
Looking great so far
Did you get a back plate for your GTX 780 (s)??? I like the plain look of that Koolance GTX 780 water block.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Oct 5, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Sub'd.
> Looking great so far
> Did you get a back plate for your GTX 780 (s)??? I like the plain look of that Koolance GTX 780 water block.



Its a swiftech block and yes I did..


----------



## HammerON (Oct 5, 2013)

Missed the "S" on it


----------



## xD3aDPooLx (Oct 8, 2013)

A small update






Under neath the 780




I love a good reflection.




All done up now...




Installed into the case now. 




Ran some hardlines to a few items.




Whats that on the logo... 




ohhh its new shoes for the Build. These are custom one offs from a very very good friend of mine. FannBlade. I am very gracious to have them. :thumb: 




Damn they look good on the case...


----------



## Vario (Oct 8, 2013)

Engineering sample eh?  Was it hard to polish that 780?


----------

